# Dura Ace r9100 Power Meter sudden problems



## heitmann45 (Dec 28, 2020)

I have a new Canyon Aeroad CFR that came with the dura ace power meter. It immediately paired with my wahoo roam and has been great up until last week. During a ride, the power and cadence started dropping off intermittently. I checked the firmware on my wahoo and the power meter and they both showed up to date. The battery was good on both, but I charged them back up out of an abundance of caution. I road today and there was no power or cadence reading for the entire two hour ride. The power meter links to the wahoo when I start everything up like normal. It just won't show any actual info anymore. I'm pretty flummoxed now. Nothing has changed on either component. It just stopped working for no reason and I can't seem to get it back up and running. Anyone have anything similar happen?


----------



## TerryDi2 (May 12, 2020)

This never happened to me, so if this is a new bike I would definitely ask Canyon about that ;-)


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Its that the one they issued the stop riding order on? Because of the bad handlebar they can't replace until like September?


----------



## heitmann45 (Dec 28, 2020)

Sure is, but I doubt the handle bar has anything to do with my power meter.


----------



## Hhenkee (Apr 24, 2021)

I also have similiar problems...have you solved yours?


----------



## heitmann45 (Dec 28, 2020)

Nope. I emailed canyon and they told me to take it to a bike shop. When I asked if it would be covered under warranty, they asked for more documentation than is required to convict someone for murder.


----------



## Hhenkee (Apr 24, 2021)

heitmann45 said:


> Nope. I emailed canyon and they told me to take it to a bike shop. When I asked if it would be covered under warranty, they asked for more documentation than is required to convict someone for murder.


Ok maybe better to talk to Shimano or Stages


----------



## Tristan C (May 1, 2021)

Unfortunately I just started experiencing this too!
It ran out of batteries - charged it and now doesn’t send power/cadence readings - it connects to the head unit - and every now and again shows power/cadence but 99% of the time it doesn’t read it - I fear this is a “it either works or is doesn’t” issue. 
Did you take it to any old LBS or did Canyon tell you to take it to one specifically ?


----------



## Hhenkee (Apr 24, 2021)

Hhenkee said:


> Ok maybe better to talk to Shimano or Stages


My problem is solved after that I moved the magnet. My was placed very strange with an angle and with a distance that was more than Shimano recomend.


Hhenkee said:


> Ok maybe better to talk to Shimano or Stages


My problem is solved after that I moved the magnet. My was placed very strange with an angle and with a distance that was more than Shimano recommend.


----------



## Bjornrw (Jun 14, 2021)

heitmann45 said:


> I have a new Canyon Aeroad CFR that came with the dura ace power meter. It immediately paired with my wahoo roam and has been great up until last week. During a ride, the power and cadence started dropping off intermittently. I checked the firmware on my wahoo and the power meter and they both showed up to date. The battery was good on both, but I charged them back up out of an abundance of caution. I road today and there was no power or cadence reading for the entire two hour ride. The power meter links to the wahoo when I start everything up like normal. It just won't show any actual info anymore. I'm pretty flummoxed now. Nothing has changed on either component. It just stopped working for no reason and I can't seem to get it back up and running. Anyone have anything similar happen?


Having the same on my Endurace slx 9 mod.2020


----------



## Bjornrw (Jun 14, 2021)

heitmann45 said:


> I have a new Canyon Aeroad CFR that came with the dura ace power meter. It immediately paired with my wahoo roam and has been great up until last week. During a ride, the power and cadence started dropping off intermittently. I checked the firmware on my wahoo and the power meter and they both showed up to date. The battery was good on both, but I charged them back up out of an abundance of caution. I road today and there was no power or cadence reading for the entire two hour ride. The power meter links to the wahoo when I start everything up like normal. It just won't show any actual info anymore. I'm pretty flummoxed now. Nothing has changed on either component. It just stopped working for no reason and I can't seem to get it back up and running. Anyone have anything similar happen?


Got the most expensive Endurace 9 slx with Shimano's expensive power meter. Lasted one year. Can't be found anymore, neither power nor cadence. Tested with power meter Assioma, with no problem. Aero, no problem. It is only with Canyon and Shimano there is problem. Can't go to the local bikeshop, since warranty will be out.



heitmann45 said:


> I have a new Canyon Aeroad CFR that came with the dura ace power meter. It immediately paired with my wahoo roam and has been great up until last week. During a ride, the power and cadence started dropping off intermittently. I checked the firmware on my wahoo and the power meter and they both showed up to date. The battery was good on both, but I charged them back up out of an abundance of caution. I road today and there was no power or cadence reading for the entire two hour ride. The power meter links to the wahoo when I start everything up like normal. It just won't show any actual info anymore. I'm pretty flummoxed now. Nothing has changed on either component. It just stopped working for no reason and I can't seem to get it back up and running. Anyone have anything similar happen?


----------



## Bjornrw (Jun 14, 2021)

TerryDi2 said:


> This never happened to me, so if this is a new bike I would definitely ask Canyon about that ;-)


Guess all will have the same reply on any problem: local bikeshop, where they will tell you warranty is gone if they do anything, unless it is Canyon shop ‐ I guess.


----------



## Bjornrw (Jun 14, 2021)

Bjornrw said:


> Having the same on my Endurace slx 9 mod.2020


Contacted a major bikeshop. Told me they heard this before, but they could not help. Suggested to me remove everything, buy new parts for a cost of more than thousand euros. After 14 months riding on a bike with this price (Endurace 9 slx cf with Shimano Di2 with powermeter and cadence) I did not expect this. Gearsystem is working.


----------



## Bjornrw (Jun 14, 2021)

heitmann45 said:


> Nope. I emailed canyon and they told me to take it to a bike shop. When I asked if it would be covered under warranty, they asked for more documentation than is required to convict someone for murder.


Can't contact my Duraace powermeter and cadence meter. Just lost contact. Canyon asked to restart Garmin or disconnect battery. Last one means remove pedals and so on. Big jobb, and I'm sure stop warranty.


----------



## Bjornrw (Jun 14, 2021)

Hhenkee said:


> Ok maybe better to talk to Shimano or Stages


Anyone riding anything other than Canyon with this problem?


----------



## rewarder (Jul 15, 2021)

> Anyone riding anything other than Canyon with this problem?



I ride a 2018 Trek Domane SLR. I upgraded the bike with a Dura Ace 9100 Power Meter a little over 6 months ago. I'm experiencing the issue described in this post as well. Actually ... in my case the the cadence readings were erratic from the beginning. At some point I figured that when I have the magnet in place the cadence readings are way to high (actuall 200rpm) and therefore the power data is useless. But ... when I remove the magnet then the cadence readings are correct and so is the power data. But ... yes another but ... with no magnet in place there will be drop outs, as in the power meter appears to be not reporting cadence anymore after some time. If then I place the magnet - which I carry on my keychain meanwhile - for a few revolutions the appears to make cadence reporting working again ...

I'm honestly - guess understandably so - pretty lost for words ... I've paid 1000 Euro for a power meter and this is what I have to deal with ... Currently what seems to make sense for me is that maybe positioning and strength of the magnet are crucial for this system to work correct. If the distance between the magnet and the pick-up in the power meter is too close then the cadence readings become inaccurate. But then again ... on some bikes it seems really difficult to put the magnet in the exact right spot due to the bottom bracket shape ... And on top of that ... why does the power meter work for quite a while when the magnet is removed?


----------



## Bjornrw (Jun 14, 2021)

Have the same problem. Suddenly my 9100 stopped working. Actually sometimes it's working up to 2km before it stops. So there is no power og cadence reading on my Garmin - or on my phone with e-tube. I will bring my bike to a bike shop where they have knowledge about 9100. Not everone has. My local bikeshop said he could change battery, which you can't. Moving the magnet did not help me. I reset just before departure, using the switch on 9100 - wait for the blue ligth. Sometimes I need it another time, especially on long training.


----------



## Egegik (Jul 16, 2021)

Same issue... Canyon Aeroad CFR purchased 4 months ago... was working fine but now doesn't send data (despite pairing properly to E TUBE or Garmin Device). Going to try and move the magnet and report back.


----------



## Bjornrw (Jun 14, 2021)

Egegik said:


> Same issue... Canyon Aeroad CFR purchased 4 months ago... was working fine but now doesn't send data (despite pairing properly to E TUBE or Garmin Device). Going to try and move the magnet and report back.


My bikeshop told me they could not find shimano powermeter 9100 in their system. He was afraid Shimano has issues with the electronics and stopped delivery. He was also afraid to open to repair, since there is no spare s9100 available anywhere. If there is available they will charge almost 200 euros. Seem like I am stuck with some expensive shit.


----------



## Bjornrw (Jun 14, 2021)

heitmann45 said:


> Nope. I emailed canyon and they told me to take it to a bike shop. When I asked if it would be covered under warranty, they asked for more documentation than is required to convict someone for murder.


Canyon sent me to Shimano in my country. My local sertified shimano repair center contacted Shimano, and new cranc is on way and will be replaced. Have not seen price yet. Hopeful it will be zero, since it is 14 months. By the way I used to reset my powermeter and it could work for 50 km.


----------



## rewarder (Jul 15, 2021)

oh boy ... would be great if you keep us updated here on your case. 

I guess I'll be doing the same, as in getting in touch with Shimano. In my case it seems that it sometimes just doesn't really wake up from sleep. Usually when I stroke over the chainring side sensor box with the magnet that wakes the thing up ... but yeah ... what the heck of a bodge is this ...


----------



## Bjornrw (Jun 14, 2021)

rewarder said:


> oh boy ... would be great if you keep us updated here on your case.
> 
> I guess I'll be doing the same, as in getting in touch with Shimano. In my case it seems that it sometimes just doesn't really wake up from sleep. Usually when I stroke over the chainring side sensor box with the magnet that wakes the thing up ... but yeah ... what the heck of a bodge is this ...


Tried resetting. Push button 5 sec or more, til blue ligth. Try shimanos app - e"something"


----------



## Bjornrw (Jun 14, 2021)

Got new crancset from Shimano. Halleluja. Either I was lucky or Shimano services actually are fantastic. Shimano has been very positive since my first contact. Not tested yet, but my bikeshop said it was ok. Hope it works for years!


----------

